#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  COD vs Battlefield, Which is the best?

## Assassin

Call of Duty and Battlefield are two of the biggest video game series, regularly attracting millions of players and earn millions of dollars in revenue. Both began to describe World War II and since then everyone has been in different places and at different times. Both will also receive a new entry this year, in the form of Black Ops 4 and Battlefield V. The argument still goes as a chain since 2002, The question is: which series is the best?

*Call of Duty: Black Ops 4*




* Battlefield V*

----------

